# repairing cracks/chips in glass with resin?



## Erik T (Sep 12, 2010)

Say you have a rare bottle, and this bottle has a large crack running down the side. Could you inject resin into the crack and make it less visible? I saw a commercial for a windshiled glass repair place where they did the same to a crack in a windshield. I'm new to everything and so I don't know the steps of glass restoration so if this is already being done to restore glass please enlighten me.


----------



## cadburys (Oct 1, 2010)

The only way to do this is to open the crack a little and then inject the resin. If you do this it will crack even more on a bottle. the only reason this will work on a windshield is that it has a large surface area and it is laminated ( plastic in the center)


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2010)

I used to do windshield repairs (and replacements) back in the day,...still have a repair kit, and wondered how to try that....too durn risky! We would use heat to "coax" the liquid resin deeper into the leg of the crack....I just can't imagine holding my lighter under the crack on a prized bottle...[] someday someone will figure a way....then we'll all have to carry a blacklight when checking out bottles, to detect the repairs...[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 1, 2010)

a hair drier is normally a better choice than a lighter...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you tried this with any success Gunth?[] If so I'll have to try it on a 'guinea pig' bottle....(Cripes, pretty soon now, I'll get an angry letter from P.E.T.A.)[]


----------

